# support my future poultry company



## jk47 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a great reputation in my community for my eggs and a few stores want to carry my eggs and I need to expand so if you can I would love it if you check out my gofundme page.
And if this counts as spam please take my post down I really dont want to hurt my reputation on this forum thank you 


http://link.email.dynect.net/link.p...1NjE3NDUxOzJ8Nzc2NjY0OkRPTUFJTl9nbWFpbC5jb207


----------



## babsbag (Aug 17, 2015)

I see that you are in CA. Make sure you get your egg handlers license. I had one for awhile when they were free but now that they are 50.00 a year plus so much a flat of eggs I quit selling to retail and just stuck to my friends.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 20, 2015)

Good luck, I am starting a small business selling eggs to friends currently but hope to expand.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2015)

I think in NC you can sell 30 doz per week with no license?


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 20, 2015)

Egg laws are all over the place. Tennessee doesn't require a license if you have less than 3000 chickens but there are some health requirements for spot inspections.  There are no routine inspections though.


----------

